# Eclipse plugin ausserhalb von Eclipse starten



## fwn (25. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab erst vor kurzem damit angegfangen mich in SWT und die Eclipse Klassen einzuarbeiten, und hab nun folgendes Problem:
Ich würde gern ein Eclipse Plugin (einen Editor) auf einer Workbench laufen lassen die ich selbst in einem von mir geschriebenen Programm öffne, also praktisch unabhängig von Eclipse. Ist sowas möglich ohne das Plugin komplett umzuschreiben, und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## foobar (25. Mrz 2008)

Basiert dein Programm auf Eclipse RCP? Ansonsten wird es schwierig ein einzelnes Plugin zum Laufen zu kriegen.


----------



## fwn (25. Mrz 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Basiert dein Programm auf Eclipse RCP? Ansonsten wird es schwierig ein einzelnes Plugin zum Laufen zu kriegen.



Ich benutze Eclipse Libraries für mein Programm, unter anderm org.eclipse.core und org.eclipse.ui, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das doch die RCP, oder? 
Das Programm soll später auch auf einem org.eclipse.ui.IWorkbenchWindow laufen.


----------



## foobar (25. Mrz 2008)

Du mußt eine RCP-Anwendung erstellen. Dafür gibts in Eclipse Wizards unter File => New => Other => Plugin Development => Plugin Project.

Dann haste eine minimale RCP-Anwendung, die du einfach erweitern kannst. Das was du da machst klingt etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## fwn (26. Mrz 2008)

Ok, ich hab mir jetzt so eine RCP Anwendung mal angesehen, ich krieg den Editor damit aber immer noch nicht ans laufen. Mein Hauptproblem ist dass ich nicht weiss, wie ich den Editor initialisieren soll. 
Bei anderen Plugins die ich mir in Tutorials angesehen habe konnte man das immer sehr schön in der Plugin.xml Datei sehen, der Editor definiert da aber nur Extensions für die Menüleiste die dann Aktionen wie z.B. Elemente einfügen etc. ausführen.


----------

